# 1906 French Iver Johnson Racer!!!!



## carlitos60 (Jan 3, 2016)

My First Racer!!!   Tour de France!!!!
It's a (LABOR) French Copy of the Iver Johnson!!!
I Think it's a 1906/16 Based on the Early Details, Drop Outs, Bolted BB, Rear Seat Stays, Brake Systems, Handlebar!!
As Compared to the other 4 Samples on Google!!
Has a #6 on the RR Drop Out; the Only Number on the Bike!
Any Concrete Info May be Useful!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 3, 2016)

That's very cool.


----------



## jonkuto (Jan 3, 2016)

beautiful bike!


----------



## filmonger (Jan 3, 2016)

The Old Bike site has quite a lot of information on the company - and a few nice examples. Here is just one of them and one page of many that he has on the subject.

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/1910-2/1910s-le-cadre-special-labor-truss-bridge-racer/

http://www.oldbike.eu/iverjohnson/?page_id=455

- in 1906 and 1907 Louis Darragon became the world "stayer" racing champion and French national stayer champion on a Labor 
- in the 1920s Labor was bought by the motorcycle manufacturer Alcyon in the 1920s 
- the bicycles were legendary for their torsion- resistant structure 
- the truss design of the frame was characteristic 
- Paul Deman won in 1920 the classic Paris-Roubaix race and in 1922 the Bordeaux-Paris race on a Labor bike 
- other winners on Labor bikes in classic races were Albert DeJonghe, Bou-Azza or the famous François Faber


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 4, 2016)

filmonger said:


> The Old Bike site has quite a lot of information on the company - and a few nice examples. Here is just one of them and one page of many that he has on the subject.
> 
> Thanks Guys!!!  I Already Have Research Everything on the Web!!!!  I Would Have to GO to France!
> 
> I Want to Think that IT is the Bike that the famous François Faber Used and Did Not Finish do to a FALL in 1906 after Stage 6 of THE TOUR!!!


----------



## okozzy (Jan 4, 2016)

Beautiful machine you got there, can you post better pics without the distracting background?


----------



## filmonger (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow - that would be cool if it was the same bike!  Yea - I figured you had already done your web research as you always do... Where do you find your bikes? You always have interesting choices.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 6, 2016)

Found a few pics of labor bikes a 1927 model.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 7, 2016)

filmonger said:


> Wow - that would be cool if it was the same bike!  Yea - I figured you had already done your web research as you always do... Where do you find your bikes? You always have interesting choices.





You are Right!!! That's What Would be Interesting!!!  
FABER broke Down, Drop Out of the TOUR, and Returned on Train!!!

I Do a Lot of Research and Pay $$$$ for My Bikes!!!  There are NO Barns or Flee Markets to Find Them Cheap!!!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 7, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> Found a few pics of labor bikes a 1927 model.




Those are Later Designs!!! Read My First Post Completely!!!! I Do My Research Before I Put Out Info!!!! I Spent 3 Days Looking for Info and Pics!!!
*By the Way........SELL Me Your PIERCE or the Wheels Set; and We'll be Even!!!
*


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ha. I read it racers and roadsters look the same but they are different in weight and options.  Change the options and it looks like a racer but you can't change the weight. It might be early but I don't think it's a racer. Well..... My mistake, it turns out the Early euro bikes were built larger. I checked mine out the tubing is a bit thicker bulky. So I'm wrong....:0


 I'll Never  sell it you'll  have to reasearch your own...:0


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 7, 2016)

redline1968 said:


> Found a few pics of labor bikes a 1927 model.




KeeRap! OK, jeeze, ay can't compare the male rider's bike for lack of being able to see the center support bar on the bridge. 

Rather than, visible in this photo, the white rear tire on that woman's bike, (I think it's a woman, hips, shoes and all)  behind him, causes a rather pornographic juxtaposition. 

KEeeeRAP, eurgh! take it away Please, it's a fricken European cut, or uncut that is, thingy sticking out there,   burn that dang photo!

Pla_EZE!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 7, 2016)

Gots to turn the lingo down no understand comprende'


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 9, 2016)

I Just Posted Racing Bikes Weight thru the Years!!!! LOOK!!! ThreadGeneral Discussion about old bicycles
27lbs for My Labor Was Nothing!!!!
Thanks!!!


----------

